
El Niño Storms Put Pacifica Cliff Apartments at Risk - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/27/us/el-nino-storms-put-pacifica-cliff-apartments-at-risk.html
======
SemiconductorR
The drone footage on this was amazing... and of course horrifying.

